# Star of Texas cutting saddle



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

One of many brands of saddle marketed by Action Saddle Co. Most are decent enough saddles, if a bit overpriced.


----------



## grimesm2 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

